# Walla Walla goats?



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone out West live anywhere near Walla Walla, Wa? My son just got a professor poition at Whitman College and he and his family will be settling there for a long time. I hope to be spending a lot of time there visiting...not sure how long I can go without hugging a goat. Just wondering if there are any goat people nearby. :shades:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...i'm like a 2 hour drive from Walla Walla....not really that close... there are some breeders closer though. I don't know if they're on this forum. :scratch:


----------

